# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  الترجمه الحرفيه للكلمات

## The Gentle Man

خطر على بالي

 Danger on my mind

حقك علي 

Your price on me 

ليه يا بعد عمري

Why after my age

السلطة المطلقه 

Divorced salad 

جوزين جرابات

Two husbands of socks 

انه امي ( جاهل )

He is my mother 

خليها على حسابي

Keep it on my mathematics

دستور يا اهل الدار

constitution home parents

قدر ظروفي

Evaluate my envelopes 

بعد اذنك

after your ear 

ما تحسبش حسابي

Don't calculate my calculation

راحت عليك

She went on you 

يستر على عرضك

Cover on your wide 

انا ح ادفع الحساب

I push the mathematics 

مالك مش على بعضك

Not on your each other


اسماء بعض الماكولات

مقبلات

kissers 

مقلوبه

Upside down 

جوز هند

Hind Husband

معمول بالجوز

Made in husband

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا..

موضوع جميل :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا على مرورك دموع الورد

----------


## ajluni top

very nice words

from the last
من الآخر

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا عجلوني

----------

